# Autocad on carvewright?



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello lj friends.

I am struggling to find an answer if Autocad (year 2000-2009) can be used on the carvewright carveing machine? 
It would be great to know if such a more involved drawing program could be used on this particular machine.

Any info would be great.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i may be wrong, but i believe the original machine was designed to work only with carvewright's propriatary software. maybe you can do it if you have the pattern editor software? however, i think the new version of the carvewright lets you import vector drawings.


----------



## addvalue (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello all. Can someone please contact Dan'um Style for me? I just joined lumberjocks tonight and have to post 5 replies to be eligible to contact him. This is reply #1 to a forum topic. In particular I'm looking for a copy of AutoCad release 14. I just purchased a CalComp Model 1023 pen plotter and finding it nearly impossible to find the software to run it. If anyone can help me, I would really appreciate it!

Also, does anyone know of an alternate software that would work?

Ron / 48(zero) - 695 - 447(zero)
[email protected] . com


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Autocad will output dxf files. Many cnc programs can use dxf files to program a tool path.


----------



## lynnfrwd (Jan 26, 2011)

CarveWright Designer software will import Autocad (and any other third-party 2d Vector software) projects that have been saved or exported to a DXF format. You can use the DXF Importer software. It will also import third-party 3d modeling files that are saved as STL format with STL Importer.


----------

